# Merlin rain bike...



## krhea (Dec 8, 2007)

Here's a shot of my Merlin Extralight "rain bike":











KRhea
Portland OR aka Raintown USA


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

Being from Portland I guess you must be riding that every other day. Nice ride.


----------

